# Create your own Southpark Character



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Don't think this has been posted before - Southpark avatars coming soon :?: :wink:

http://images.southparkstudios.com/games/create/index.html

Far better than the Friends re-united mini-me  :wink:

Have fun - it's Friday!!!


----------



## badger (Sep 3, 2002)

Once they're created is it possible to save them, if so how?

Pete

PS I'm computer illiterate!!


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

There's probably an easier way but a screen/area grabber in your graphics package or even Alt+PrintScreen will suffice. Bit of a trim and hey presto.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

cool link


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

badger said:


> Once they're created is it possible to save them, if so how?
> 
> Pete
> 
> PS I'm computer illiterate!!


As whirlypig says: Alt+Print Scrn then paste into photo editor or similar. Crop and save as a jpeg.

Hope this helps


----------



## Dogmatic6 (May 7, 2002)

already got mine 8)


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

There's a lego one too


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Dogmatic6 said:


> already got mine 8)


Must admit I thought I'd seen one on here already but couldn't recall seeing a link


----------



## andy761 (Jul 27, 2003)

Ok Alt + print screen......... whats print screen?????


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It's a button that says 'print screen/sysRq' on it.

normally found to the right of the F12 button.

Unless you're on a Mac/laptop in which case I dunno.


----------



## andy761 (Jul 27, 2003)

Kell said:


> It's a button that says 'print screen/sysRq' on it.
> 
> normally found to the right of the F12 button.
> 
> Unless you're on a Mac/laptop in which case I dunno.


Cheers sorted now!


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

Sweeeeeeeet!


----------



## malTTeezer (Nov 27, 2003)

well that wasted 5 mins


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

very cool [smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

naughTTy

great link m8 8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Shame I couldn't post my character! He/she/IT was a cross dresser who looked high on drugs with lots of cigarettes holding lots of armed defensive gear looking rather scarey :mrgreen:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)




----------

